# I need plumbing advice.



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm not sure where to post this but, since i'm trying to fix this myself. I'll just call it a DIY. We have a spare bedroom with a shower, toilet and sink. We never, and when I say never, I mean it's been 3 years since we've gone into this bedroom.

We are about to put the house on the market so, about week ago I went into the bathroom to clean. My shower water work's, my toilet flushes, but i'm not getting a drop of water from either the hot or cold side of the sink.

I've checked. The water is turned on. I'm guessing an air lock. 

So, surely there's a plumber here that could help. Thank's in advance.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe try closing both valves then opening?


Close valve, Remove hose from faucet, crack open valve to see if you get water? 

Iâ€™m not a plumber!


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

If there's been no water running through the lines for that long, there is probably a hardend sediment and calciun deposits clogging up the flow. If you can't turn off the valve shutoffs by hand, that's likely the problem. Turn off the main water supply and then remove those clogged shutoff valves. Most likely they will need to be replaced. That's a lot more simple and quick than trying to clean up the valves.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

The valves open and close easily. But, you might be right about calcium buildup in the lines. It's just hard to believe that both hot and cold at the same time.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, I would still suggest shutting off the main line into the house and removing the sink valves. That will let you see what's directly behind them and into the pipes. If both are clear of deposits, then you will know it and can puzzle over where next the problem might be.

BTW, you do understand I am referring to the the shutoff valves underneath the sink where the water lines come out of the wall?


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Fixed it. I pulled the water line off the cold water side. Turned the water on and it worked. Problem solved. I just need to replace the faucet now. Thank's for the help.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Dead Wait said:


> Fixed it. I pulled the water line off the cold water side. Turned the water on and it worked. Problem solved.* I just need to replace the faucet now. *Thank's for the help.


Before you replace the entire faucet try removing the aerator. That could be where the blockage is.

Sometimes it helps to wrap a rubber band around it a bunch so you can get a grip on it.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

I would still have a look at the faucets under the sink. Whatever clogged up the sink faucet had to go through them to get there.


----------

